# Apple repair centres in Limassol?



## CarterUSM (May 1, 2013)

Hi

I have an ongoing issue with my Apple TV box, and have become tired of trawling through countless internet forums trying to find an appropriate solution. 

Ideally I’d like to be able to take the device into a recognised Apple service centre in Limassol (or Paphos at a stretch) to be examined or repaired.

The Apple website indicates that Public, iStorm & Electroline stores in Limassol can repair iPads & iPods – but not Apple TV boxes.

Is anyone aware of any store in the Limassol area which can examine & repair Apple TV boxes?

Many thanks in anticipation of your assistance.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Apple TVs are pretty cheap here in the USA, starting at $139. I think the cost of repair would be more than the cost of a new one. AFAIK they do not actually repair them here in the USA, but will swap one out if it is still under warranty.

Which model/generation do you have?

Here is a link to some pricing, in the USA> https://support.apple.com/apple-tv/repair/service/


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

????????????
I am confused. What has the price of Apple in the USA got to do with the OPs question which was does anyone know of an Apple repair centre in Limassol. As far as I am aware they didn't move Cyprus to the USA.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Veronica said:


> ????????????
> I am confused. What has the price of Apple in the USA got to do with the OPs question which was does anyone know of an Apple repair centre in Limassol. As far as I am aware they didn't move Cyprus to the USA.


Oh dear, I hope you don't mind me using yet another American companies technology and search engine to try and help the OP?

https://tinyurl.com/APL-LIMSL


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There's no need for sarcasm. At least this time you have actually given a link that helps the Op.

That's what they were asking for not prices in the USA.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

*IanJoseph*



Veronica said:


> There's no need for sarcasm. At least this time you have actually given a link that helps the Op.
> 
> That's what they were asking for not prices in the USA.


I think you mean irony - the expression of one's meaning by using language that normally signifies the opposite, typically for humorous or emphatic effect

However, those who think outside of the box will understand that giving other options in addition to what is asked for is an attempt to inform of the existence of other options. What the OP is asking for is a solution to his non-working Apple TV, not just the address of a shop.


----------

